# Torino-Milan: sabato 17 ottobre 2015 ore 20.45. TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Torino-Milan, sabato 17 ottobre 2015, ore 20.45.

Dopo la pausa per la Nazionale si riprende con l'ottava giornata di Serie A 2015-2016.

L'anticipo del sabato sera è Torino-Milan, partita in programma sabato 17 ottobre 2015 alle ore 20.45.

L'ultima gara dello scorso campionato, giocata Milano, è stata vinta dal Milan 3-0.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle 20.45 di sabato 17 ottobre 2015.

A seguire, tutte le news, le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le formazioni probabili e quelli ufficiali oltre a tutti i commenti prima, durante e dopo la gara.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Le immagini dell'ultima gara


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Ottobre 2015)

io chiudo qui per quest'anno...è inutile guardare il NULLA...che crepassero tutti


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Spero solo che l'affronteremo con un altro allenatore...se resta l'interista, ne prendiamo cinque.


----------



## Kaw (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sono sollevato che ci sarà la pausa, almeno un weekend in santa pace prima di ritornare a soffrire...


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

*Vittoria Torino a 2.45

Vittoria Milan a 2.95*

Manco col Torino!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Ottobre 2015)

L'anno scorso Torino è stata la partita della svolta in senso negativo. Quest'anno possiamo ripeterci. Forza ragazzi


----------



## de sica (5 Ottobre 2015)

ce lo meritiamo!! tutti a prendere in giro sarri e alla fine ha dato una lezione di calcio magistrale a sinisa. Basta con i pregiudizi


----------



## Tic (5 Ottobre 2015)

Menomale che l'hanno messa di sabato va, mi sono risparmiato uno strazio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> ce lo meritiamo!! tutti a prendere in giro sarri e alla fine ha dato una lezione di calcio magistrale a sinisa. Basta con i pregiudizi



ad allenatori invertiti sarebbe stato lo stesso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2015)

Di sabato sera pure, figuriamoci se starò dentro per vedere 'sto scempio. Saluti.


----------



## Aron (5 Ottobre 2015)

A chi fa le quote mi sa che è giunta voce che c'è qualche giocatore che rema contro.


----------



## Milan7champions (5 Ottobre 2015)

In caso di sconfitta, tutt'altro che improbabile visto la squadra,avro' almeno la soddisfazione dell'esonero di quel caprone in panchina


----------



## forzaplus44 (5 Ottobre 2015)

che se la vedano i più temerari. io mi sono rotto i C........... di sti indegni!!!


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2015)

Da una squadra ci si aspetterebbe una reazione, ma dal Milan davvero no, non si può. E' sabato sera, dopo i primi quarantacinque minuti alzerò bandiera bianca e vado a farmi un giro.


----------



## mr.wolf (5 Ottobre 2015)

passo


----------



## Aragorn (5 Ottobre 2015)

Meno male che c'è la sosta, ad ogni vigilia e ad ogni partita mi viene solo nausea. Vorrei fossimo già a giugno.


----------



## Cizzu (5 Ottobre 2015)

Quest'anno ho paura persino del Torino. Il collettivo che ha creato Ventura ci è mille spanne sopra.
Cerchiamo perlomeno di strappare un punto.

Anch'io suggerisco un 442. E' l'unico modulo in grado di garantirci un po' più di copertura, con Bonaventura e Kuco sugli esterni e Montolivo-de Jong in mezzo. Balo e Bacca davanti.


----------



## Dany20 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Abbiamo già capito che sarà un'altra stagione negativa. Solo con un miracolo possiamo arrivare in Euro League. Questa è tostissima.


----------



## Kaladin85 (5 Ottobre 2015)

Io la guarderò, sia perchè comunque spero in un riscatto, sia perchè sono curioso di vedere la lezione che verrà impartita a perdisa dal miglior allenatore del campionato italiano.


----------



## Butcher (5 Ottobre 2015)

Passeggiata di salute per il Torino.


----------



## de sica (6 Ottobre 2015)

Altra piallata in arrivo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Vittoria Torino a 2.45
> 
> Vittoria Milan a 2.95*
> 
> Manco col Torino!



pensavo peggio sinceramente, è abbastanza scontato che perderemo, soprattutto dopo che il Torino ha perso l'ultima col Carpi. 
Quagliarella passeggerà sui cadaveri dei nostri difensori


----------



## Aron (8 Ottobre 2015)

*Tuttosport: Galliani ha messo Mihajlovic sotto processo. Contro il Torino sarà partita decisiva per la conferma o l'esonero. *


----------



## Albijol (8 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Galliani ha messo Mihajlovic sotto processo. Contro il Torino sarà partita decisiva per la conferma o l'esonero. *



cvd...già partita l'operazione scaricabarile


----------



## Petrecte (8 Ottobre 2015)

Non sono mai decisive x il futuro del cravattaro.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Galliani ha messo Mihajlovic sotto processo. Contro il Torino sarà partita decisiva per la conferma o l'esonero. *



Sono certo sarà decisiva tanto quanto la passata stagione lo fu la gara di CI contro la Lazio


----------



## Albijol (8 Ottobre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Sono certo sarà decisiva tanto quanto la passata stagione lo fu la gara di CI contro la Lazio



La situazione è diversa, qua Galliani non vede l'ora di disfarsi di Sinisa...


----------



## Aragorn (8 Ottobre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La situazione è diversa, qua Galliani non vede l'ora di disfarsi di Sinisa...



Se lo sostituisce con uno tra Montella, Spalletti o Donadoni mi starebbe anche bene, a patto che sia un biennale con la possibilità, magari, di chiudere anticipatamente già dal prossimo giugno (ipotesi oggettivamente difficile). Se invece chiama Brocchi al 99,99 % non riusciremo nemmeno a qualificarci all'Europa League, e a quel punto per Galliani sarebbe davvero la fine. Non credo sia così masochista, più facile confermare di volta in volta il serbo facendo sempre ricadere tutte le colpe su di lui.


----------



## Aron (8 Ottobre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La situazione è diversa, qua Galliani non vede l'ora di disfarsi di Sinisa...



E ci sono pure dei giocatori che remano contro.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Ottobre 2015)

Atto di cortesia del dottor Galliani cit.


----------



## Carlo (8 Ottobre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se lo sostituisce con uno tra Montella, Spalletti o Donadoni mi starebbe anche bene, a patto che sia un biennale con la possibilità, magari, di chiudere anticipatamente già dal prossimo giugno (ipotesi oggettivamente difficile). Se invece chiama Brocchi al 99,99 % non riusciremo nemmeno a qualificarci all'Europa League, *e a quel punto per Galliani sarebbe davvero la fine. *Non credo sia così masochista, più facile confermare di volta in volta il serbo facendo sempre ricadere tutte le colpe su di lui.


Ottimismo fuori luogo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Ottobre 2015)

Partita dal sapore di X.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Ottobre 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Ottimismo fuori luogo



Sarebbe la terza stagione consecutiva fuori dalle Coppe europee dopo aver cambiato cinque allenatori in tre anni, senza contare i quasi 100 milioni investiti in estate. Per quanti agganci possa avere, i media non potranno più esimersi dall'attaccarlo. Va bene la disonestà intellettuale, ma esiste un limite a tutto.


----------



## MilanLover (8 Ottobre 2015)

Sencondo me vinciamo


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Ottobre 2015)

Anche secondo me non perdiamo, ma un pareggio ci taglierebbe le gambe.

Spero in un modulo diverso.


----------



## Kaladin85 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Mihajlovic ha già messo le mani avanti dicendo che deve preparare la partita in due giorni, quindi scordiamoci cambi di modulo.


----------



## Aron (9 Ottobre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic ha già messo le mani avanti dicendo che deve preparare la partita in due giorni, quindi scordiamoci cambi di modulo.



La sensazione è che quàlunque cosa faccia sarà sbagliata a prescindere. In queste condizioni, una sconfitta risulterà decisiva.


----------



## Aron (9 Ottobre 2015)

Mi sa che vedremo Cerci titolare.
Mah.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi sa che vedremo Cerci titolare.
> Mah.



Il gol dell'ex


----------



## Nicco (9 Ottobre 2015)

Boh serve una bella prestazione altrimenti si rischia la brutta figura anche a Torino. Purtroppo adesso la situazione è così delicata che questi match sono da vincere ma non è assolutamente facile.


----------



## Danielsan (9 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> La sensazione è che quàlunque cosa faccia sarà sbagliata a prescindere. In queste condizioni, una sconfitta risulterà decisiva.



.


----------



## Danielsan (9 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> pensavo peggio sinceramente, è abbastanza scontato che *perderemo, soprattutto dopo che il Torino ha perso l'ultima col Carpi.*
> Quagliarella passeggerà sui cadaveri dei nostri difensori



Ma che vuol dire? Secondo questo ragionamento allora col Napoli che aveva battuto la Juve avremmo dovuto vincere.. O si vince solo con squadre che la domenica prima pareggiano?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Ottobre 2015)

In un campionato equilibrato come il nostro effettivamente una sconfitta contro il Torino in un altra situazione non sarebbe nemmeno così drammatica,
ma è ovvio che dopo aver perso contro Fiorentina, Genoa, Inter e Napoli ci si aspetta che l'equilibrio valga anche per la nostra formazione, in breve una partita ostica sulla carta di tanto in tanto dobbiamo vincerla anche noi.


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2015)

up


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Ottobre 2015)

I nostri hanno paura di perdere ma hanno ancora piu paura di vincere.. altra sconfitta sarebbe forse definitiva per qualcuno


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Ottobre 2015)

*Gazzetta: Balotelli in forte dubbio per la partita contro il Torino. Il giocatore sta ancora svolgendo un programma personalizzato per i problemi relativo al principio di pubalgia.*


----------



## [email protected] (11 Ottobre 2015)

oddio è vero che ricomincia anche il campionato, si sta così bene a passare un w-e come questo senza bestemmiare ogni nano secondo e senza spappolarsi il fegato


----------



## kolao95 (11 Ottobre 2015)

Ma il gol di Baselli è quotato?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Ottobre 2015)

L ultima speranza è il cambio modulo. 
Il 4 4 2 è l ultima spiaggia.


----------



## admin (12 Ottobre 2015)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta

(4-3-3)

Diego Lopez
De Sciglio
Mexes
Romagnoli
Antonelli
Kucka
Montolivo
Bertolacci
Cerci
Bacca
Bonaventura*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Ottobre 2015)

Abbiamo i giocatori perfetti per non fare nessun modulo

Non abbiamo trequartisti e registi
Non abbiamo esterni di centrocampo
Non abbiamo esterni offensivi decenti
Non abbiamo terzini decenti


----------



## [email protected] (12 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...



Dai Admin basta scherzare, posta la vera formazione ufficiale


----------



## Aron (12 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Abbiamo i giocatori perfetti per non fare nessun modulo
> 
> Non abbiamo trequartisti e registi
> Non abbiamo esterni di centrocampo
> ...



Il succo è quello.


----------



## DannySa (12 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> (4-3-3)
> 
> ...



Concordo con [MENTION=1823][email protected][/MENTION], Admin posta quella vera, i titolari per intenderci.
Basta scherzare.


----------



## DannySa (12 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Abbiamo i giocatori perfetti per non fare nessun modulo
> 
> Non abbiamo trequartisti e registi
> Non abbiamo esterni di centrocampo
> ...



Sì ma almeno con un centrocampo muscolare e un gioco da veri duri (grazie al nostro Sinisa) suppliamo alle nostre mancanze con la grinta e tanta corsa, come ha fatto notare la società siamo una squadra che corre.
Fortunatamente senza le coppe quest'anno voliamo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Ottobre 2015)

Preferisco il 4-4-2 anche al 4-3-3, perché resta il modulo più adatto a noi, però tentar non nuoce, l'importante è che si abolisca il trequartista.


----------



## Kaladin85 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Quindi praticamente giochiamo con la stessa formazione di sempre, togliendo Luiz Adriano che è utile sulle palle alte, per mettere cerci che non serve a nulla.
Fosse questa la vera formazione, mi toglierebbe ogni dubbio: mihajlovic è peggio di inzaghi


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Ottobre 2015)

*Abate ha lavorato con il resto del gruppo.*


----------



## kolao95 (12 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Abate ha lavorato con il resto del gruppo.*



Alé, mancava questo..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Ottobre 2015)

*Balotelli si allena ancora a parte per via del principio di pubalgia.*


----------



## kolao95 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Nel toro si è infortunato Benassi, affaticamento muscolare con l'Under 21.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Ottobre 2015)

Non vinceremo mai


----------



## J&B (13 Ottobre 2015)

Altra ultima spiaggia


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Ottobre 2015)

Mi basterà non vedere il cambio Menez-Alex


----------



## Jaqen (13 Ottobre 2015)

Il Toro ha tutti rotti e affaticati.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Abbiamo i giocatori perfetti per non fare nessun modulo
> 
> Non abbiamo trequartisti e registi
> Non abbiamo esterni di centrocampo
> ...



esatto..girala come vuoi, cambia modulo quanto vuoi ma senza tutti quelli che hai citato è meglio che ci ritiriamo


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Ottobre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì ma almeno con un centrocampo muscolare e un gioco da veri duri (grazie al nostro Sinisa) suppliamo alle nostre mancanze con la grinta e tanta corsa, come ha fatto notare la società siamo una squadra che corre.
> Fortunatamente senza le coppe quest'anno voliamo.



il centrocampo nostro non è ne muscolare ne di qualità tecnica, è semplicemente scarso, mettetevelo in testa


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Preferisco il 4-4-2 anche al 4-3-3, perché resta il modulo più adatto a noi, però tentar non nuoce, l'importante è che si abolisca il trequartista.



per me la roba più importante sarà il fatto che bacca fa la prima punta, almeno sfruttiamo lui al massimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Mexes e Abate hanno iniziato l'allenamento in gruppo.*


----------



## Aron (13 Ottobre 2015)

Non so se sia meglio trincerarsi in un 4-4-2 vero (quindi niente Cerci esterno), o mollare gli ormeggi per un 4-2-fantasia superoffensivo con Bacca, Luiz Adriano, Balotelli/Cerci e Bonaventura, visto che tanto non c'è più nulla da perdere.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Ottobre 2015)

Purtroppo non ci salva manco il 5 5 5 di Oronzo Cana. 
La qualità degli interpreti è quella... 
.. rasente allo zero con l aggravante di averli pagati 90 milioni.


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Ottobre 2015)

Dopo aver visto l'italia chiudere da imbattuta il girone di qualificazione con Pellè, Immobile, Zaza e Giovinco come attaccanti, ogni discorso sulla qualità degli uomini direi che passa in secondo piano.
L'allenatore fa la differenza, il nostro non è in grado.


----------



## Aron (14 Ottobre 2015)

Torino che giocherà fortemente rimaneggiato, senza almeno dieci giocatori tra riserve e titolari. 
La sconfitta sarebbe inaccettabile, ma di segnali che facciano supporre un buon risultato non se ne vedono.

Uscendo con zero punti, sarebbe il caso di guardarsi dietro.
Non è una provocazione, ma una cosa da tenere obbligatoriamente in considerazione.

Le statistiche sono indicative: la squadra che alla settima giornata ha la seconda peggior difesa del campionato, nella quasi totalità dei casi non si qualifica alle coppe, e solitamente si gioca il campionato per non retrocedere. 
Questo per le prime sette giornate. Lo scenario peggiorerebbe inficiando questi dati con una sconfitta all'ottava giornata.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Ottobre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Torino che giocherà fortemente rimaneggiato, senza almeno dieci giocatori tra riserve e titolari.
> La sconfitta sarebbe inaccettabile, *ma di segnali che facciano supporre un buon risultato non se ne vedono.*



Ma che stupidate scrivi?
non hai letto? Berlusconi ha deciso a cena con Galliani e Miha che domenica si comanda il giuuuooco e si vince,
serve altro?


----------



## Aron (14 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma che stupidate scrivi?
> non hai letto? Berlusconi ha deciso a cena con Galliani e Miha che domenica si comanda il giuuuooco e si vince,
> serve altro?



E' vero, me n'ero dimenticato.


----------



## Tobi (14 Ottobre 2015)

tutti schifate il 5 3 2 di Conte ma almeno ti da piu copertura e solidità. Noi ogni partita prendiamo 2 gol


----------



## Kaladin85 (15 Ottobre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> tutti schifate il 5 3 2 di Conte ma almeno ti da piu copertura e solidità. Noi ogni partita prendiamo 2 gol



Il 3-5-2 necessita di interpreti adeguati, tanto che in nazionale ha dovuto abbandonarlo in favore del 4-4-2, che è un modulo per tutte le stagioni e va bene con qualsiasi rosa, perchè non ti servono registi, trequartisti, vertici alti, vertici bassi, mezz'ali, esterni offensivi ecc ecc, ma solo due centrocampisti centrali, due laterali e due punte.
L'ideale nella nostra situazione


----------



## kolao95 (15 Ottobre 2015)

Edit.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Ottobre 2015)

*Sarà Gervasoni l'arbitro di Torino-Milan*


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2015)

*Le probabile formazioni di Torino e Milan secondo Mediaset

Torino (3-5-2): Padelli; Bovo, Glik, Moretti; Zappacosta, Baselli, Vives, Gazzi, Molinaro; Quagliarella, Maxi Lopez. 
A disp.: Castellazzi, Ichazo, Gaston Silva, Avelar, Acquah, Benassi, Prcic, Martinez, Amauri, Belotti.All.: Ventura
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Farnerud, Maksimovic, Bruno Peres, Jansson, Obi 


Milan (4-4-2) Diego Lopez; De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Mexes, Antonelli; Cerci, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.
A disp.: Abbiati, Rodrigo Ely, Alex, Calabria, Zapata, Abate, Nocerino, De Jong, Poli, Honda, Suso, Bertolacci. All.: Mihajlovic.
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Niang, Menez, Balotelli*


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Gervasoni l'arbitro di Torino-Milan*



.


----------



## koti (15 Ottobre 2015)

Il fenomeno da 20 milioni è già finito a fare la riserva di Kucka.


----------



## mistergao (15 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabile formazioni di Torino e Milan secondo Mediaset
> 
> Torino (3-5-2): Padelli; Bovo, Glik, Moretti; Zappacosta, Baselli, Vives, Gazzi, Molinaro; Quagliarella, Maxi Lopez.
> A disp.: Castellazzi, Ichazo, Gaston Silva, Avelar, Acquah, Benassi, Prcic, Martinez, Amauri, Belotti.All.: Ventura
> ...



Se davvero le formazioni sono queste, rischiamo di essere sovrastati a centrocampo, dove quelli del Torino appaiono in maggior numero (anche se poi è vero che i giocatori si spostano) e più dinamici dei nostri.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabile formazioni di Torino e Milan secondo Mediaset
> 
> Torino (3-5-2): Padelli; Bovo, Glik, Moretti; Zappacosta, Baselli, Vives, Gazzi, Molinaro; Quagliarella, Maxi Lopez.
> A disp.: Castellazzi, Ichazo, Gaston Silva, Avelar, Acquah, Benassi, Prcic, Martinez, Amauri, Belotti.All.: Ventura
> ...



Cerci esterno nel 4-4-2 è un suicidio


----------



## kolao95 (15 Ottobre 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Il fenomeno da 20 milioni è già finito a fare la riserva di Kucka.



Di Montolivo semmai..


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2015)

La probabile formazione del Milan. Non più 4-4-2 ma 4-3-3


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione del Milan. Non più 4-4-2 ma 4-3-3



Ma solo io vedo Cerci in condizioni imbarazzanti ? Ma come si può cambiare la squadra per lui ?


----------



## bargnani83 (15 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione del Milan. Non più 4-4-2 ma 4-3-3



in fase di non possesso diventa 4-4-2.


----------



## Albijol (15 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io vedo Cerci in condizioni imbarazzanti ? Ma come si può cambiare la squadra per lui ?



Ma qualcuno ricorda una partita ufficiale in cui Cerci non abbia giocato di melma? Io no, se qualcuno se ne ricorda UNA lo faccia presente grazie


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Ottobre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ricorda una partita ufficiale in cui Cerci non abbia giocato di melma? Io no, se qualcuno se ne ricorda UNA lo faccia presente grazie



L'anno scorso ci furono un paio di partite di fila in cui fece gol e qualche giocata/assist, ma giusto un paio di partite (contro il Palermo se ricordo bene).


----------



## kolao95 (15 Ottobre 2015)

Sky ha detto che oggi è stata provata questa formazione:

Diego Lopez
Abate Mexés Romagnoli Antonelli
Kucka Montolivo Bertolacci
Cerci L.Adriano Bonaventura

Approvo la scelta di far giocare Luiz, visto che Bacca è tornato solo oggi, mentre sulla destra avrei visto meglio De Sciglio o Calabria, ma tant'è.. Su Cerci stendo un velo pietoso.


----------



## Jino (15 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sky ha detto che oggi è stata provata questa formazione:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Abate Mexés Romagnoli Antonelli
> ...



Ma perchè dopo una doppia sfida giocata su livelli importanti non si fa giocare sulle ali dell'entusiasmo De Sciglio? E si propone Abate?!


----------



## Cizzu (15 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io vedo Cerci in condizioni imbarazzanti ? Ma come si può cambiare la squadra per lui ?



Giocatore del tutto inutile. Ogni volta che lo vedo in campo, e con quel numero 11 sulle spalle, sono preso dallo sconforto.
Non capisco davvero a cosa serva.. non c'è nemmeno bisogno di farlo giocare per cerca di cederlo dato che si tratta di un prestito.


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2015)

*Le probabili formazioni di Torino e Milan

Torino (3-5-2): Padelli; Bovo, Glik, Moretti; Zappacosta, Baselli, Vives, Gazzi, Molinaro;Quagliarella, Maxi Lopez. 
A disp.: Castellazzi, Ichazo, Gaston Silva, Acquah, Benassi, Prcic, Martinez, Amauri, Belotti. All.:Ventura
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Farnerud, Maksimovic, Bruno Peres, Jansson, Obi, Avelar 

Milan (4-3-3) Diego Lopez; Abate, Romagnoli, Zapata, Antonelli; Bertolacci, Montolivo, Kucka; Cerci, Bacca, Bonaventura.
A disp.: Abbiati, Rodrigo Ely, Alex, Calabria, Zapata, De Sciglio, Nocerino, De Jong, Poli, Honda, Suso, Luiz Adriano. All.: Mihajlovic.
Squalificati: -
Indisponibili: Niang, Menez, Balotelli*


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Ottobre 2015)

*I convocati del Torino: recuperati Benassi,Baselli e Maxi Lopez
*
PORTIERI: Luca CASTELLAZZI, Salvador ICHAZO, Daniele PADELLI

DIFENSORI: Cesare BOVO, Kamil GLIK, Valerio MANTOVANI, Cristian MOLINARO, Emiliano MORETTI, Gaston SILVA, Davide ZAPPACOSTA

CENTROCAMPISTI: Afriyie ACQUAH, Daniele BASELLI, Marco BENASSI, Alessandro GAZZI, Sanjin PRCIC, Giuseppe VIVES 

ATTACCANTI: AMAURI, Andrea BELOTTI, Maximiliano LOPEZ, Josef MARTINEZ, Fabio QUAGLIARELLA


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Torino: recuperati Benassi,Baselli e Maxi Lopez
> *
> PORTIERI: Luca CASTELLAZZI, Salvador ICHAZO, Daniele PADELLI
> 
> ...



*I convocati del Milan: tornano Mexes e Abate
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Diego Lopez.

DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Romagnoli, Zapata.

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, De Jong, Josè Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Suso.

ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cerci, Honda, Luiz Adriano.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Ottobre 2015)

Le ultime voci sulla formazione non fanno presagire nulla di buono: addirittura si parla di Alex titolare che, con Abate e Cerci, formerebbe un trio devastante.


----------



## alessandro77 (16 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Le ultime voci sulla formazione non fanno presagire nulla di buono: addirittura si parla di Alex titolare che, con Abate e Cerci, formerebbe un trio devastante.



Esatto, anch'io ho letto di Alex .. Aiuto


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Ottobre 2015)

*Aggiornamento: probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta





*


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alex, Luiz Adriano. Ma che roba è?!


----------



## Alex (16 Ottobre 2015)

Alex proprio sarebbe qualcosa di osceno assieme molto probabilmente a Cerci


----------



## Aron (16 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La parte interista di Mihajlovic vuole farsi esonerare. Lol.

Bacca in panchina è una follia. Può tornare dal ritiro della Colombia anche un'ora prima della partita, ma dev'essere titolare comunque il più forte della rosa.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mandriano titolare perchè Bacca deve riposare... e immaginate se quest'anno giocavamo pure in Europa


----------



## peppe75 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Speriamo nella volontà dei giocatori che anche quella latita parecchio...


----------



## Giangy (17 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Direi che nella formazione contro il Torino, si salvano in pochi... solo Diego Lopez, Antonelli, Bonaventura, e forse Romagnoli, Luiz Adriano, anche se avrei preferito Bacca


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Direi che nella formazione contro il Torino, si salvano in pochi... solo Diego Lopez, Antonelli, Bonaventura, e forse Romagnoli, Luiz Adriano, anche se avrei preferito Bacca



anche kucka, però boh mi piace il modulo ma gli interpreti sono da mani nei capelli..


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I giocatori sono quelli che sono ma queste scelte non sono completamente obbligate. Far giocare alex mi sembra mezzo suicidio. De sciglio che ha fatto bene per la prima volta in stagione adesso deve riposare. Cerci non ha mai mostrato segni di miglioramento, a parte piccoli sprazzi. 

E' chiaro che sinisa vuole l'esonero anticipato. Scelte come quelle di inzaghi, inspiegabili.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2015)

Chi mi spiega il senso di Adriano amigu meu al posto di Bacca?


----------



## Kaladin85 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Formazione imbarazzante, la presenza di Alex e Luiz Adriano al posto di Mexes e Bacca un suicidio annunciato.
Penso che da domani avremo un nuovo allenatore, giustamente.


----------



## koti (17 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mihajilovic peggio di così non poteva cominciare. Si fosse chiamato Inzaghi sarebbe stato massacrato dalle critiche.


----------



## Hammer (17 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi mi spiega il senso di Adriano amigu meu al posto di Bacca?



Non ne trovo nessuno a parte il fatto che Bacca e Cerci siano incompatibili (ma anche in questo caso, ad essere sacrificato dovrebbe essere il secondo, non il primo)


----------



## Hammer (17 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Formazione folle, Inzaghistyle. Si vuole far cacciare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non ne trovo nessuno a parte il fatto che Bacca e Cerci siano incompatibili (ma anche in questo caso, ad essere sacrificato dovrebbe essere il secondo, non il primo)


Io non li trovo incompatibili.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Ottobre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non ne trovo nessuno a parte il fatto che Bacca e Cerci siano incompatibili (ma anche in questo caso, ad essere sacrificato dovrebbe essere il secondo, non il primo)


Perché Cerci e Bacca sono incompatibili?


----------



## Jino (17 Ottobre 2015)

Il centrocampo nostro è un qualcosa da cavarsi gli occhi. Per fortuna sono a cena ed almeno per questa settimana mi risparmio uno strazio.


----------



## Hammer (17 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Perché Cerci e Bacca sono incompatibili?





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non li trovo incompatibili.



Secondo me non sono incompatibili. Stavo cercando di immedesimarmi in Mihajlovic e trovare delle ragioni per cui cassare Bacca


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Secondo me non sono incompatibili. Stavo cercando di immedesimarmi in Mihajlovic e trovare delle ragioni per cui cassare Bacca



Il motivo è che è arrivato ieri sera.

(condivisibile o meno)


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Cosa????? non gioca bacca??? Miha ma vattene va


----------



## prebozzio (17 Ottobre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Secondo me non sono incompatibili. Stavo cercando di immedesimarmi in Mihajlovic e trovare delle ragioni per cui cassare Bacca


Ok!
Perché ero curioso di sapere le motivazioni dietro l'idea che siano incompatibili... io ricordo un Immobile fantastico accanto a Cerci. A mio parere Cerci attaccante ideale di un tridente è un falso mito, legato all'esperienza di Pisa: in realtà lo vedo meglio come seconda punta che parte larga, con accanto un attaccante centrale. Con Bacca possono fare grandi cose se Alessio ritrova fiducia e forma fisica.
Per me Cerci è un grande giocatore.


----------



## raducioiu (17 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bertolacci e Montolivo a proteggere quella lumaca di Alex. Gli attaccanti del Torino piangeranno di gioia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento: probabili formazioni secondo la Gazzetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi mi spiega il senso di Adriano amigu meu al posto di Bacca?



Bacca è appena tornato dal Sud America.
Piuttosto,Alex titolare!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Mi è già passata la voglia di guardare le partire... Spero di trovare qualcosa di meglio da fare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2015)

Indipendentemente dal fatto che Bacca sia tornato ieri, io ho un po' la sensazione che lui e Diego Lopez non siano tra i favoriti di Mihajlovic.
Non perde mai l'occasione di punzecchiarli o criticarli, negli atteggiamenti o nelle interviste.

Ha sempre avuto questo atteggiamento estremamente severo verso i giocatori più forti, evidentemente per spronarli a fare di più.
Ma adesso è ora di basta, anche perchè seguendo lo stesso ragionamento dovrebbe massacrare gli scarsoni... cosa che non fa.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Alex al posto di Mexes è un chiaro messaggio al quel pagliaccio di Berlusconi, secondo me


----------



## Ciachi (17 Ottobre 2015)

A quanto è quotata la "purga" di baselli l interista??


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alex al posto di Mexes è un chiaro messaggio al quel pagliaccio di Berlusconi, secondo me



tanto alex o si sfascia a gara in corso (e non sarebbe una novità), o ci lascia in 10. 

 
voglia di guardare la partita stasera pari a zero, ho un brutto presentimento, secondo me finirà male. 

ma poi perchè abate subito titolare ? de sciglio con la nazionale l'ho visto in grande forma...


----------



## Butcher (17 Ottobre 2015)

Uscite, non guardate lo scempio, divertitevi.


----------



## Tic (17 Ottobre 2015)

Puntate qualsiasi giocatore del toro al Fanta!


----------



## Kazarian88 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che formazione è?
Le premesse non sono buone


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

C'è un hype per sta partita...


----------



## Victorss (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che formazione è? Bacca in panchina? Alex? Abate?
Ma basta dai, non si può lasciare il giocatore più forte che abbiamo in panchina ogni santa volta.


----------



## Kaladin85 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alex al posto di Mexes è un chiaro messaggio al quel pagliaccio di Berlusconi, secondo me



Dimostrazione di incompetenza e scarsa intelligenza da parte di questo pseudo allenatore, lasciare fuori il miglior difensore in rosa e far giocare un cadavere solo perchè hai deciso mesi fa che Mexes ti sta sulle balle senza ragioni tattiche o tecniche.
Si merita l'esonero, indipendentemente dal risultato, è tre volte peggio di inzaghi.


----------



## J&B (17 Ottobre 2015)

Chissà perchè ce l'ha con Mexes


----------



## Cizzu (17 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per me Cerci è un grande giocatore.



Per favore, non scherziamo.
Cosa ci vede Miha, tanto da bloccarne la cessione, Dio solo lo sa. Piuttosto gioca la carta Suso.


----------



## Djici (17 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ok!
> Perché ero curioso di sapere le motivazioni dietro l'idea che siano incompatibili... io ricordo un Immobile fantastico accanto a Cerci. A mio parere Cerci attaccante ideale di un tridente è un falso mito, legato all'esperienza di Pisa: in realtà lo vedo meglio come seconda punta che parte larga, con accanto un attaccante centrale. Con Bacca possono fare grandi cose se Alessio ritrova fiducia e forma fisica.
> Per me Cerci è un grande giocatore.



Ti quoto.
Non dico che Cerci e un fenomeno (cosi come non lo e Menez) ma se devo salvare 3 giocatori offensivi ovviamente scelgo Menez - Bacca - Cerci (Bonaventura forse rende meglio partendo un po piu indietro).

Avessimo un centrocampo decente (o che quantomeno puo giocare a tre) lo farei senza pensarci.
Purtroppo dobbiamo per forza mettere 2 centrocampisti centrali... quindi diventa quasi impossibile schierare i tre che ho citato... anzi per essere piu preciso e quasi impossibile schierarli nel loro ruolo naturale.
E cosi uno dei due deve andare sulla linea dei centrocampisti... cosa che non e molto naturale per loro perche non coprono NULLA.

A Cerci mancano sopratutto due cose : la forma fisica (ma come fa a mettere minuti nelle gambe se non gioca mai) e sopratutto fiducia.
Quante partite intere di seguito ha giocato da quando e arrivato ?
Poche.

E intanto ci sono altri giocatori che facevano come lui se non peggio e continuavano a giocare.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Raga non avete capito niente, Mihajlovic sta facendo turnover per andare all-in sul trofeo Berlusconi


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*

*TORINO:* Padelli; Bovo, Glik, Moretti; Zappacosta, Acquah, Gazzi, Baselli, Molinaro; Maxi Lopez, Quagliarella.

*MILAN:* Diego Lopez; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Cerci, Luiz Adriano, Bonaventura.


----------



## The P (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ma ancora Alex? Miha se le cerca. Punto.


----------



## gabuz (17 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque appena ha un minimo di pretesto Bacca lo sbatte sempre in panca


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*
> 
> *TORINO:* Padelli; Bovo, Glik, Moretti; Zappacosta, Acquah, Gazzi, Baselli, Molinaro; Maxi Lopez, Quagliarella.
> 
> *MILAN:* Diego Lopez; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Cerci, Luiz Adriano, Bonaventura.




Mah


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Ottobre 2015)

Non ho il coraggio di vederla e rovinarmi la serata


----------



## Hammer (17 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*
> 
> *TORINO:* Padelli; Bovo, Glik, Moretti; Zappacosta, Acquah, Gazzi, Baselli, Molinaro; Maxi Lopez, Quagliarella.
> 
> *MILAN:* Diego Lopez; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Cerci, Luiz Adriano, Bonaventura.



Ripeto: formazione da Inzaghi. Spero di ricredermi


----------



## sballotello (17 Ottobre 2015)

dieci giorni a leggere del 4 4 2 con mexes de jong e balotelli in campo per avere piu personalità e poi.... i soliti giornalai


----------



## Victorss (17 Ottobre 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Comunque appena ha un minimo di pretesto Bacca lo sbatte sempre in panca



Mi spiace ma uesta è una catazza incredibile che Mihailovic continua a riproporre. Mi ha stufato con sta storia. E' la nostra punta e giocatore più forte, se sta bene DEVE giocare. PUNTO.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Sinisa questa sera rischia molto.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*
> 
> *TORINO:* Padelli; Bovo, Glik, Moretti; Zappacosta, Acquah, Gazzi, Baselli, Molinaro; Maxi Lopez, Quagliarella.
> 
> *MILAN:* Diego Lopez; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Cerci, Luiz Adriano, Bonaventura.



Ho una voglio di vedere sta partita..


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*
> 
> *TORINO:* Padelli; Bovo, Glik, Moretti; Zappacosta, Acquah, Gazzi, Baselli, Molinaro; Maxi Lopez, Quagliarella.
> 
> *MILAN:* Diego Lopez; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Montolivo, Bertolacci; Cerci, Luiz Adriano, Bonaventura.


Che formazione...La guardo solo perché stasera sono a casa,ma non ho belle sensazioni.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Ottobre 2015)

Formazione ottima, vediamo.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Sto Quagliariello è palese che ci segnerà


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ancora va in giro Molinaro?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Ottobre 2015)

Per fortuna che non guardo più le partite se no rischiavo spasmi e convulsioni dal nervoso... 

Mi è solo bastato leggere la formazione sul sito per stare male


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Ottobre 2015)

I Alex scandaloso


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Ottobre 2015)

Mamma mia che pena


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2015)

Che tristezza il solito Milan dell'anno scorso e di quello prima e di quello prima ancora..non cambia mai nulla


----------



## malos (17 Ottobre 2015)

Noia mortale, as usual. Neanche un tiro in porta finora.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ahhhhhhhh Alex. ..
Ma santo dio cacciatelo via.
E Un birillo si fa saltare da far skifooooo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Ottobre 2015)

Peggio del previsto


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Bonaventura ha una visione di gioco RIDICOLA, non vede mai gli inserimenti dei compagni


----------



## malos (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ho sempre il dubbio che non funzioni lo streaming, leeeenti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2015)

Mio dio quello era fallo e giallo..


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Mandriano non sta combinando praticamente nulla


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2015)

non è un alibi ma in 8 partite non abbiamo ancora avuto un arbitraggio non dico favorevole ma almeno DECENTE


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Cerci imbarazzante


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2015)

Mio dio si può sapere la percentuale di passaggi riusciti?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2015)

Cerci sembra Brouli con quel tipo di capelli

"kakarot"


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Cerci sembra Napo Orso Capo


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Ottobre 2015)

La velocità di manovra è inversamente proporzionale a quella di Galliani quando abbandona lo stadio dopo una sconfitta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cerci sembra Brouli con quel tipo di capelli
> 
> "kakarot"



Decedo


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2015)

Sto Torino è davvero imbarazzante comunque... e noi ancora di più..


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Che palle sta partita


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Ottobre 2015)

fallo con piede altissimo... neanche giallo.. ma dove siamo?


----------



## RickyKaka22 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Mihalovic già e' difensivista, con questo modulo ADDIOOOOOOO!Cmq davvero pena...pena...pena...


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Sembra una partita tra due squadre di pelota basca su un campo da calcio.

Uno spot contro il calcio.


----------



## raducioiu (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ahahah Bertolacci


----------



## malos (17 Ottobre 2015)

E' da un sacco di tempo che non riesco a guardare tutti i 90 minuti, oggi è record stacco al primo tempo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Ottobre 2015)

Montolivo ha fatto uno scatto


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Luiz Adriano è imbarazzante


----------



## Victorss (17 Ottobre 2015)

No ma bella la partita di Luiz Adriano, bacca é in panchina Ahahahahsh


----------



## uoteghein (17 Ottobre 2015)

Non cambierà mai nulla, sono rassegnato


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2015)

Quando guardi partite come queste, hai proprio la sensazione che stai buttando via il tuo tempo


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ahahahha ma che ciabattata ha tirato Alex?


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2015)

ahah ma sul serio ha tirato la punizione aldo baglio?!?


----------



## Ciachi (17 Ottobre 2015)

Mado'


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Aldo Baglio, mamma mia


----------



## Dany20 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ma tira Cerci.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

E' più forte l'originale che il suo fake


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Ottobre 2015)

Alex ha tentato di assassinare Luiz. 
Generoso.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ahhhhjhhj che ridere..
Gtande ospedalex..

Ma dove ha tirato ?????

Madre santa povero diavolo


----------



## Heaven (17 Ottobre 2015)

Dai Alex, il prossimo freekick lo segni sicuramenete


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Ottobre 2015)

Finisce zero a zero.
Attacco nullo


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

*Torino - Milan 0-0 fine PT*


----------



## Djici (17 Ottobre 2015)

Stiamo giocando come il Bayern.
Sara contento Berlusconi


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2015)

Che senso di vuoto...


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Ottobre 2015)

Solito spettacolo ignobile.
Se non altro anche il Toro sta facendo ridere.


----------



## Kazarian88 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Non segneremo mai..


----------



## gabuz (17 Ottobre 2015)

La partita della riscossa


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Pare che Mihajlovic si sia incazzato con Alex per aver sottratto la punizione a Cerci


----------



## Victorss (17 Ottobre 2015)

Finché la punta più forte che abbiamo marcisce in panchina mi sa di no..


----------



## Blu71 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Un furto per chi ha pagato il biglietto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2015)

due squadre che navigano a centrocampo per 45 minuti

scempio


----------



## Schism75 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Partita bruttissima.


----------



## Ciachi (17 Ottobre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stiamo giocando come il Bayern.
> Sara contento Berlusconi


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2015)

Qua si bistratta tanto la difesa, ma il primo problema è la fase offensiva. Dietro si fa acqua da tutte le parti, ma davanti, santo Dio, non si produce niente di niente.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

*Vittoria del Torino a 2,85. Vittoria del Milan a 3,50. Pareggio a 2,30.*


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Ottobre 2015)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Qua si bistratta tanto la difesa, ma il primo problema è la fase offensiva. Dietro si fa acqua da tutte le parti, ma davanti, santo Dio, non si produce niente di niente.



Quoto, ma la colpa è la mancanza di qualità. Queste partite di solito le sbloccano i campioni che ha ogni squadra di vertice.


----------



## Heaven (17 Ottobre 2015)

Grazie ai 90mln spesi da Galliani stiamo riuscendo a tenere testa al Toro, l'anno scorso ci hanno demolito per 90 minuti


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Gervasoni testa di c.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Entra Bacca al posto di Adriano


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2015)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

*Baccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

1-0!*


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Goooooooooool Finalmente Baccaaaaa


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Ottobre 2015)

Incredibile: bravo Bertolacci.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Bacccaaaaaaa bravi ragazziiii!


----------



## hiei87 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Quanto gasa Carlitos quando prega...verrebbe da chiedergli scusa per tutti i moccoli che mi fanno tirare i suoi compagni...


----------



## Kazarian88 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Godo!
Caaaaaaarlos baaaaaacca!


----------



## Dany20 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Bertolacci in crescita.


----------



## Heaven (17 Ottobre 2015)

Bacca <3


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Che somaro Cerci


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Contento per Bertolacci. Dai.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Ottobre 2015)

ma che cavolo ti fermi??? pezzo di idiota!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2015)

che capra cerci


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2015)

Cerci è davvero un somaro


----------



## Cizzu (17 Ottobre 2015)

Basta, mi fa piangere Cerci. E' orribile. Basta, basta, basta!


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Ottobre 2015)

cerci è la cosa + inutile mai esistita sulla faccia della terra. Le amebe hanno + scopo di lui


----------



## Heaven (17 Ottobre 2015)

Cerci è osceno


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2015)

abbiamo puntualmente smesso di giocare


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> abbiamo puntualmente smesso di giocare



Squadra di carattere...


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Pareggio scontato di Baselli


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Baselli non era neanche quotato, ovviamente


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Ottobre 2015)

Eh vabbè.


----------



## Aron (17 Ottobre 2015)

Strano che ha segnato Baselli.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ma Romagnoli che fa? Invece di marcare alza il braccio?


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2015)

te pareva se non segnava sto bimbominkia. 

braccio di belotti tra l'altro, alè.


----------



## uoteghein (17 Ottobre 2015)

Il grande Nesta. Una sicurezza.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2015)

E' un copione che si ripete all'infinito, è incredibile che sia SEMPRE la stessa cosa..


----------



## Dany20 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Come sempre moriamo dopo il vantaggio.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Questa squadra ha il terrore di vincere. Non voglio neanche contare le partite in cui siamo stati rimontati negli ultimi 2 anni...
Poi ora ci si mette anche Diego Lopez...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2015)

Prendiamo gol sempre e comunque


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2015)

Daje Romagnoli e Lopez, bravi!

Ovviamente Baselli rotfl


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Mihajlovic arrabbiato con Diego Lopez per il gol subito sul primo palo


----------



## uoteghein (17 Ottobre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> te pareva se non segnava sto bimbominkia.
> 
> braccio di belotti tra l'altro, alè.



Nessun braccio, per favore.
Non facciamo il tifoso medio. Spalla mentre il bimbo alza il braccio e intrrviene molle e guarda poi l'avversario tirare


----------



## Kazarian88 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Diego Lopez cosa ha?
Sul palo suo...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Che gol da polli. Lopez colpevole.


----------



## J&B (17 Ottobre 2015)

Pareggio meritato del Torino,spiace ma è così


----------



## Sheva my Hero (17 Ottobre 2015)

Diego Lopez una vergogna assoluta. Uno schifo umano. Vediamo se qualcuno ha il coraggio di difenderlo ancora


----------



## alexxx19 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Il primo palo lopez...il primo palo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Ottobre 2015)

Diego, almeno tu non tradirci....


----------



## malos (17 Ottobre 2015)

Anche Lopez si è preso la sindrome Milanello, appena ci metti piede prima o poi imbrocchisci.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2015)

vedo sempre più probabile un ritorno del fascista in porta, a breve


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Romagnoli e Diego Lopez fanno una premiata ditta che mamma mia...


----------



## ildemone85 (17 Ottobre 2015)

ufficiale, romagnoli è un pacco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> vedo sempre più probabile un ritorno del fascista in porta, a breve



Il Fascio con la sua combriccola mafiosa avrà costretto il buon Diego a fare harakiri


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ecco la solita ammonizione a Romagnoli


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2015)

in effetti diego lopez da risorsa fondamentale dell'anno scorso, sta diventando un problema. 

non oso pensare ad un ritorno del fascio in porta.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Certo che dover prendersi il giallo per fermare BELOTTI... madò


----------



## Schism75 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Romagnoli difensivamente non mi piace assolutamente per niente. Ma proprio per niente,


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Dormolivo che vergogna


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2015)

cristo, ma si può ? 

tirate in porta, seghe.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ma siamo su Scherzi a parte? Montolivo ci stai prendendo per il c.?


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Ottobre 2015)

Montolivo 
Almeno in questo frangente ha giocato alla Gerrard


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2015)

Divertente Montolivo


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Ottobre 2015)

Oggi almeno sto vedendo i mediocri con i fuoco nei suoi occhi, scarsi scarsi ma stanno stanno lottando..


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2015)

speriamo di portare a casa sto punto, va


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Alex che cade


----------



## Schism75 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Un grande Barcellona stasera.


----------



## alexxx19 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ma il senso del cambio kukca poli?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2015)

Altro pallone perso da Mortovivo, Bergomi lo propone come uomo partita


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2015)

sul pallone dove montolivo scivola , cerci gli da' na pallaccia.

cerci assolutamente inguardabile ,sull'1 a 0 quando il toro pareva suonato ha scazzato 2 contropiedi da stupido.

cmq siamo mediocri all'ennesima potenza , baselli che tutti schifavamo quando si parlava di lui al milan sembra maradona.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2015)

oddio ma c'è poli in campo


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Poli patetico


----------



## Cizzu (17 Ottobre 2015)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Ma il senso del cambio kukca poli?



pare che non stesse bene..


----------



## The Ripper (17 Ottobre 2015)

che sciagura lopez


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Oggi almeno sto vedendo i mediocri con i fuoco nei suoi occhi, scarsi scarsi ma stanno stanno lottando..



io vedo una squadra che si caha in mano dopo essere stata in vantaggio. 
siamo paurosissimi, non teniamo un risultato.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2015)

ma che hanno oggi sotto le scarpe? pure antonelli


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2015)

Grande Partita di Cerci


----------



## Cizzu (17 Ottobre 2015)

Cerci torna a Pisa!!!!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Ottobre 2015)

Questi ragazzi hanno un problema mentale gravissimo, fino al pareggio hanno lottato.... poi la paura, poi solo paura a perdere


----------



## The Ripper (17 Ottobre 2015)

ma cerci questo è. perchè schierarlo? sperare che fa la partita della vita?


----------



## The Ripper (17 Ottobre 2015)

sinisa torna all'inter...via via


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2015)

ma quanto è imbarazzante montolivo quando deve smistare palla da pressato ? madò va subito nel panico....


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

*Torino Milan 1-1 FINALE *


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Notte fonda


----------



## Schism75 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Peccato non aver perso, almeno forse ce lo saremmo tolti dalle scatole. Allenatore mediocre.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Ottobre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io vedo una squadra che si caha in mano dopo essere stata in vantaggio.
> siamo paurosissimi, non teniamo un risultato.



Verissimo

Sai che ci manca? Ci mancano campioni!!!!

Uomini che lottano senza paura!


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2015)

almeno non abbiamo perso dai


----------



## The P (17 Ottobre 2015)

che pianto.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Incredibile. Dopo il gol segnato siamo morti. Succede sempre così. Non è possibile. Qui il problema sta nella testa. Stavano giocando bene contro un'ottima partita e buttiamo 2 punti nel finale. Non si può andare avatni così. Ogni partita un problema.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Ottobre 2015)

da prendere tutti a sassate


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2015)

Che schifo di squadra


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Ottobre 2015)

Vomito


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ennesima stagione anonima, inutile stare ancora qui a far discorsi...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Si salvano davvero in pochi. Così non andremo nemmeno in EL.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2015)

cmq la mentalità è la stessa del milan di inzaghi. 

non è cambiato nulla.


----------



## Kaw (17 Ottobre 2015)

Al Torino sono bastati 10 minuti per segnare e per poco vincevano.
Noi il resto della partita a giochicchiare, e dopo il vantaggio usciamo dal campo.
Squadra mediocre, che non farà mai nulla di buono.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Ottobre 2015)

Sinceramente non so più che dire, potrebbe venire pure il papa ma non cambierebbe niente di niente con questi giocatori, bisognava vincere visti gli scontri di domani e invece niente.


----------



## Ian.moone (17 Ottobre 2015)

Ottimo punto
In trasferta e in un campo ostico
Non vediamo tutti nero!


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Ottobre 2015)

Con questa media punti dovremmo comunque centrare una tranquilla salvezza. Accontentiamoci.


----------



## Morghot (17 Ottobre 2015)

Niente si trasformano in pulcini bagnati impauriti da tutti ogni di volta che prendiamo gol, mentalità nuovo milan.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Ottobre 2015)

Dopo il gol di bacca cui hanno distrutto


----------



## medjai (17 Ottobre 2015)

Non siamo ormai una squadra in crisi. Siamo una squadra di 10º posto. Non so se rivedrò un Milan vincente al mondo, ma ho accettato che no.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Sinceramente, mi aspettavo anche peggio...La partita di oggi dimostra però come sia praticamente impossibile cavare qualcosa di buono da questi personaggi. Anche le poche volte in cui sono in partita, rovinano tutto per la loro paura di vincere.
Un 1 a 1 a Torino in sè non sarebbe un cattivo risultato, solo che, visto il modo in cui è arrivato, si capisce che questa squadra non migliorerà mai a livello mentale (il livello tecnico è quello che è, e si sà). 
Un pareggio ottenuto in rimonta, magari anche immeritato, ma frutto di una volontà ferrea di arrivare al risultato, sarebbe stato un buon sengale. Questa ennesima rimonta subita invece stronca sul nascere ogni speranza di ripresa...


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Non siamo ormai una squadra in crisi. Siamo una squadra di 10º posto. Non so se rivedrò un Milan vincente al mondo, ma ho accettato che no.



Esatto, inutile parlare di crisi, quando ormai la nostra dimensione è questa.


----------



## robs91 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Vista la nostra attuale dimensione è un buon pareggio.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Ottobre 2015)

Lopez 4,5 - grave errore sul goal, anche se il tiro era ravvicinato e forte 

Abate 5 - nullo e mediocre 
Antonelli 5 - nullo e involuto 
Alex 5,5 - incerto e spreca una punizione in maniera oscena
Romagnoli 4,5 - colpevole anche lui sul goal, si fa anticipare da belotti e non chiude su Baselli. Poi solito fallo da ammonizione. Non gli vedo mai fare un intervento decente difensivamente parlando. Nemmeno imposta. Boh.

Kucka 6 - da sostanza al centrocampo 
Montolivo 6+ - prova a dare ordine e fa una prova decente, purtroppo al 55esimo inizia a calare. Però stavolta si regge meglio. Si fa qualche errore, però almeno ci prova. Grande palla per bacca.
Bertolacci 5 - si fa l'assist, liberato però da Bonaventura. Per il resto non si vede mai. Dovrebbe dare qualità, ma mi pare un Poli leggermente migliore

Cerci 5 - inutile e spreca diversi contropiede.
Adriano 4 -il nuovo robinho. E lo sapevamo.
Bonaventura 7- - il migliore, ci prova sempre, fa anche belle azioni, ma predica nel deserto.

Bacca 6,5 - bel goal, ma poteva stare attento sulla palla d'oro di Montolivo. Non può stare in panchina.
Poli 5 - inutile e scherzato da Baselli 
Honda s.v.

Mihajlovic 4 - non é possibile che questa squadra non abbia 90 minuti nelle gambe. Dopo 65 minuti si va in sofferenza fisica. E che non riesca mentalmente a reggere la pressione. Eppoi alcuni giocatori li avallati lui. E quindi se ne prende tutte le responsabilità. Dal 3 luglio sono passati 3 mesi e mezzo non abbiamo visto nulla.


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Ottobre 2015)

Questa squadra è mediocre tecnicamente,ma ha anche un grosso,ma veramente grosso,problema mentale. Sembrano un branco di coniglietti spaesati.


----------



## Victorss (17 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non so più che dire, potrebbe venire pure il papa ma non cambierebbe niente di niente con questi giocatori, bisognava vincere visti gli scontri di domani e invece niente.


Ma potrebbe venire pure Gesù Cristo che non cambierebbe nulla..l unica cosa che potrebbe risollevarci da questa psicosi sono giocatori di personalità e caratura internazionale. Non giovani ma maturi. Khedira, Witsel, borjia valero questa gente qua non se la fa addosso ne ha già viste di tutti i colori. Bisogna comprarne almeno 3 TITOLARI altrimenti non ne usciamo più.


----------



## Aron (17 Ottobre 2015)

Squadra pessima, ma basta con Mihajlovic.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Ottobre 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Questa squadra è mediocre tecnicamente,ma ha anche un grosso,ma veramente grosso,problema mentale. Sembrano un branco di coniglietti spaesati.



.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2015)

Mihajlovic non lo esonerano, per il semplice motivo che sanno che chiunque metteranno sulla panchina farà la stessa magra figura. Al pelato maledetto sta benissimo tenere Mihajlovic a prendersi tutte le colpe

E' successo lo stesso l'anno scorso con Inzaghi

E questo al di là del fatto che l'apporto di Inzaghi e Mihajlovic sia stato negativo


----------



## diavolo (17 Ottobre 2015)

Si inizi con l'epurare chi ha allestito questa squadra


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Ottobre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma potrebbe venire pure Gesù Cristo che non cambierebbe nulla..l unica cosa che potrebbe risollevarci da questa psicosi sono giocatori di personalità e caratura internazionale. Non giovani ma maturi. Khedira, Witsel, borjia valero questa gente qua non se la fa addosso ne ha già viste di tutti i colori. Bisogna comprarne almeno 3 TITOLARI altrimenti non ne usciamo più.



Lasciate Gesù in pace

2 campioni (Zlatan e Thiago) e 2 potenziali campioni (Calhanoglu e Tielemans)

Poi vedrette..


----------



## Lambro (17 Ottobre 2015)

dire che siamo da decimo posto è allucinante pero' , se guardiamo quello che si è speso ed il monte ingaggi che è il primo in italia.


----------



## Milan7champions (17 Ottobre 2015)

Per fortuna non l'ho vista, ma quella capra in panchina deve andare via.Far giocare Adriano e non Bacca e' inaccettabile, sicuro che il panettone non lo mangia


----------



## dyablo65 (17 Ottobre 2015)

penso che dopo questa sera mettere cerci e il calcio nella stessa frase sia improponibile.

ma il senso di abate in questa squadra ? non va in profondita' , non crossa , cosa fa' ? 

bertolacci nullo per 90 minuti , fa solo un passaggio e permette a bacca di segnare....

antonelli dovrebbe cambiare scarpe o tacchetti , queste che usa sono troppo scivolose....

zappacosta e baselli 10 milioni in due .... chi fa il nostro mercato dovrebbe nascondersi.


----------



## Tobi (17 Ottobre 2015)

Fare fuori Galliani che con 90 milioni non è stato capace ad aggiustare neanche un reparto a dovere
Fare fuori tutti i giocatori a parte: Bacca Bonaventura Calabria e Romagnoli. 
Prendere un Allenatore con una mentalità vincente


----------



## Hammer (17 Ottobre 2015)

Non ci siamo. Non c'è la testa. Non c'è la mentalità. A livello mentale stiamo messi male, male, male.


----------



## TheZio (17 Ottobre 2015)

Personalmente penso che il vero problema sia tutta la dirigenza. Finché i dirigenti non torneranno ad essere una squadra affiatata ed affamata non potremmo mai aspettarci niente di che. Inutile sparare a zero su allenatore e giocatori.. Secondo me non possiamo nemmeno immaginare quello che sta succedendo in quel di Milanello.. 
Vedo i comportamenti di Miha e rivedo Pippo, Seedorf e Allegri, tutti uguali.. tutti abbandonati a loro stessi..
Una dirigenza seria dovrebbe fare scudo..
Mancano i talent scout, manca un ds che faccia anche da collegamento tra squadra e società..
Stasera pensavo a Baselli e l'unica cosa che mi è venuta in mente e che da noi avrebbe fatto schifo..
L'unica soluzione per questo Milan è un cambio di mentalità dirigenziale.. o un cambio di dirigenti..
E per dirigenti non intendo il solo Galliani...


----------



## marcokaka (17 Ottobre 2015)

Il nostro monte ingaggi è il terzo mi pare, dopo roma e juve. 
Bacca non partiva titolare per via del ritorno due giorni fa e del fuso orario. 
Sinisa è il quarto allenatore che fallisce dopo Allegri, Inzaghi, Seedorf... se pensiamo che il problema sia l'allenatore allora siamo delle capre come Galliani, in assoluto il personaggio più negativo degli ultimi 5 anni al milan. 
Non capisco quali poteri oscuri abbia quest'uomo che, nonostante una serie infinita di fallimenti, continua ad avere un ruolo rilevante all'interno della nostra società... inutile parlare dei 90 mln... 
Per quanto riguarda i giocatori, personalmente il degrado dell'ac milan la noto guardando a chi indossa la fascia di capitano, un mezzo giocatore, un uomo di che al di là di andare a piangere in società quando non ama le scelte degli allenatori, non mostra la dignità che dovrebbe mostrare un capitano di una squadra gloriosa come la nostra. 
L'unico record che ricordo di questo personaggio è il fatto di esser riuscito a farsi fischiare contro anche giocando con la maglia della nazionale. Che schifo


----------



## Danielsan (17 Ottobre 2015)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Il nostro monte ingaggi è il terzo mi pare, dopo roma e juve.
> Bacca non partiva titolare per via del ritorno due giorni fa e del fuso orario.
> Sinisa è il quarto allenatore che fallisce dopo Allegri, Inzaghi, Seedorf... se pensiamo che il problema sia l'allenatore allora siamo delle capre come Galliani, in assoluto il personaggio più negativo degli ultimi 5 anni al milan.



.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Ottobre 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> dire che siamo da decimo posto è allucinante pero' , se guardiamo quello che si è speso ed il monte ingaggi che è il primo in italia.



se quei 90 mln sono stati spesi con il fondoschiena, e regaliamo milioni a cani e porci (il prossimo è boateng), la colpa è di una sola persona. 

90 mln buttati e sembra di vedere il milan di inzaghi, non è cambiato nulla.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Lopez 4,5 - grave errore sul goal, anche se il tiro era ravvicinato e forte
> 
> Abate 5 - nullo e mediocre
> Antonelli 5 - nullo e involuto
> ...



romagnoli ha giocato benissimo, per me la colpa del gol non è neanche sua..che poteva fsre?


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> romagnoli ha giocato benissimo, per me la colpa del gol non è neanche sua..che poteva fsre?



Tipo chiudere l'avversario invece di sbracciarsi? E' un errore che non si fa nemmeno dei dilettanti


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cmq la mentalità è la stessa del milan di inzaghi.
> 
> non è cambiato nulla.



la mentalità dei giocatori è rimasta quella, sta squadra non sa vincere, vero che è limitata tecnicamente ma io dico che è limitata proprio a livello mentale, questi il fatto di stare in vantaggio lo vivono come un incubo, hanno una paura assurda e infatti prontamente il gol lo prendiamo subito..


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tipo chiudere l'avversario invece di sbracciarsi? E' un errore che non si fa nemmeno dei dilettanti



era in marcatura su belotti che con la mano/spalla indirizza il pallone al compagno, mica può sdoppiarsi, è una persona mica un supereroe..


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> era in marcatura su belotti che con la mano/spalla indirizza il pallone al compagno, mica può sdoppiarsi, è una persona mica un supereroe..









Se non rallentava per sbracciarsi (inconcepibile farlo ad azione in corso in quel punto dell'area) poteva benissimo chiuderlo Baselli. Non esiste che fai andare al tiro un avversario da lì


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se non rallentava per sbracciarsi (inconcepibile farlo ad azione in corso in quel punto dell'area) poteva benissimo chiuderlo Baselli. Non esiste che fai andare al tiro un avversario da lì



si in quello sbaglia ma perché è convinto che fosse fallo di mano, questo comunque tiene in piedi la nostra difesa da solo a 20 anni, ma gli altri dove sono?? Dov e abate che baselli è suo?? visto che arriva da quel lato è lui che deve stringere la diagonale, possibile che baselli debba marcare contemporaneamente due giocatori??


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Ottobre 2015)

anche secondo me è abate che si perde l'inserimento di baselli. 

romagnoli era su belotti, mica li deve marcare tutti lui. 
che poi abbia perso tempo sbracciando sono d'accordo, però stasera mi è piaciuto abbastanza, più di alex ad esempio. 

poi se da un 95 ci aspettiamo la perfezione assoluta onestamente alzo le mani.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Ottobre 2015)

Spiegatemi tatticamente cosa ha sbagliato Romagnoli. 

Mi chiedo dove fosse Abate sul gol e l'orrore di Antonelli sul giallo.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se non rallentava per sbracciarsi (inconcepibile farlo ad azione in corso in quel punto dell'area) poteva benissimo chiuderlo Baselli. Non esiste che fai andare al tiro un avversario da lì



L'errore grave è di Abate e successivamente di Diego. Da lì non può la palla entrare in porta.


----------



## peppe75 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Che dire...i soliti orrori in difesa...luiz adriano inesistente, Cerci insufficiente, bertolacci buono l'assist, Bacca meno male che vede la porta...ma il migliore rimane sempre Jack...ah senza di lui non eravamo proprio niente..ma Diego Lopez non si può subire il gol sul primo palo...dai!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2015)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Che dire...i soliti orrori in difesa...luiz adriano inesistente, Cerci insufficiente, bertolacci buono l'assist, Bacca meno male che vede la porta...ma il migliore rimane sempre Jack...ah senza di lui non eravamo proprio niente..ma Diego Lopez non si può subire il gol sul primo palo...dai!!



jack è uno dei pochi che gioca a calcio ma all atto pratico non è che fa tutta questa differenza, certo meglio avercelo e la sulla sinistra si vede proprio che è la sua posizione, oggi ha fatto per me la miglior partita della stagione


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> jack è uno dei pochi che gioca a calcio ma all atto pratico non è che fa tutta questa differenza, certo meglio avercelo e la sulla sinistra si vede proprio che è la sua posizione, oggi ha fatto per me la miglior partita della stagione



Infatti così uno dei due esterni deve essere un campione, quello che ti fa vincere le partite con una giocata e che serve proprio in queste partite. Comunque Bona è l'unico esterno presentabile ad ora.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si in quello sbaglia ma perché è convinto che fosse fallo di mano, questo comunque tiene in piedi la nostra difesa da solo a 20 anni, ma gli altri dove sono?? Dov e abate che baselli è suo?? visto che arriva da quel lato è lui che deve stringere la diagonale, possibile che baselli debba marcare contemporaneamente due giocatori??



Scusa ma dov'è che Romagnoli tiene in piedi la nostra difesa? Perchè a me pare che con lui o senza lui in campo, prendiamo lo stesso gol e difensivamente facciamo ridere. Poi è ovvio che se al suo posto gioca Ely (difensore da Serie B) tracolla tutto, ma quello è perchè gioca Ely, mica perchè manca Romagnoli.

Tu vedi Romagnoli uno in grado (ad oggi) di poter guidare una difesa? Uno che prende cartellini su cartellini perché praticamente rischia di farsi saltare da Pavoletti e da Belotti?


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Scusa ma dov'è che Romagnoli tiene in piedi la nostra difesa? Perchè a me pare che con lui o senza lui in campo, prendiamo lo stesso gol e difensivamente facciamo ridere. Poi è ovvio che se al suo posto gioca Ely (difensore da Serie B) tracolla tutto, ma quello è perchè gioca Ely, mica perchè manca Romagnoli.
> 
> Tu vedi Romagnoli uno in grado (ad oggi) di poter guidare una difesa? Uno che prende cartellini su cartellini perché praticamente rischia di farsi saltare da Pavoletti e da Belotti?



la sta già guidando una difesa ed è la nostra purtroppo è non sta facendo neanche così male, è ovvio che a 20 anni non può essere la soluzione a tutti i problemi, per me non è solo meglio di Ely, è meglio di tutti i centrali che abbiamo messi assieme, ma hai visto quello che combina zapata ogni volta che gioca?? che poi la difesa va in difficoltà per colpa del centrocampo, montolivo al 60 esimo è scoppiato e abbiamo iniziato a soffrire di brutto il Torino, non si può giocare con un giocatore che dura solo un tempo per non parlare di bertolacci che non fa ne filtro e ne dà qualità..è come se la difesa avesse il vuoto davanti come fanno a non commettere errori??


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti così uno dei due esterni deve essere un campione, quello che ti fa vincere le partite con una giocata e che serve proprio in queste partite. Comunque Bona è l'unico esterno presentabile ad ora.



esatto, io avrei speso mezzo budget per Douglas costa, ti sistemavi la fascia in un secondo e l anno scorso ricordo c era stato pure la possibilità di prenderlo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (18 Ottobre 2015)

Sono generalmente schifato dai nostri giocatori, ma non me la sento di criticare romagnoli. Ha 20 anni ragazzi bisogna aspettarlo, il ragazzo è promettente, cerchiamo di avere pazienza, bisogna anche capire con chi deve giocare. Cioè io se vedessi zappata, ely, barbie e Aldo baglio non so cosa farei, forse preparerei una bella corda....


----------



## MarcoG (18 Ottobre 2015)

Dico la mia..
In campo avevamo montolivo, bertolacci, luis adriano, abate, romagnoli, kucka. Tutti questi giocatori sono in adattamento o alla ricerca di se stessi, Chi da una vita (montolivo), chi per il cambio squadra, chi perché giovane. Non si può pensare di metterli tutti insieme e che poi capiti il miracolo. 
Ipotizzando di avere 9/11 rodati, due nuovi si inseriscono. Non si può inserire in formazione ben cinque giocatori da far rodare (e non conto antonelli appena rientrato e kucka).

Mi dispiace mettermi nei panni di Sinisa, ma se di emergenza si deve fare virtù, non ti puoi permettere di mettere Cerci o Adriano in questa partita. Devi portare a casa i tre punti. Bacca, stanco o non stanco/infortunato o meno, oggi gioca, poi quando ho il Balo riposa. Honda gioca perché lento o non lento almeno non è completamente estraneo agli schemi. Si deve trovare qualche ossatura, anche se fragile, piuttosto che giocare sui singoli...


----------



## Jaqen (18 Ottobre 2015)

Non capisco le critiche a Bonaventura. È l'unico che gioca a pallone. Cerci, Montolivo, Alex e Abate sono imbarazzanti. Bertolacci è alla ricerca di sé stesso. Diego Lopez pure. Antonelli è un onesto mesteriante. Bacca e Adriano non sono serviti. Poli è inutile tanto quanto Honda. E critichiamo sempre pure Romagnoli che fa errori, vero, dettati da errori gravi dei compagni.
Cioè secondo me Kucka sta rimpiangendo il fatto di essersi trasferito.


----------



## kolao95 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Non ho visto la partita, ma non mi sembra certo da buttare via un pari a Torino.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Ottobre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la sta già guidando una difesa ed è la nostra purtroppo è non sta facendo neanche così male, è ovvio che a 20 anni non può essere la soluzione a tutti i problemi, per me non è solo meglio di Ely, è meglio di tutti i centrali che abbiamo messi assieme, ma hai visto quello che combina zapata ogni volta che gioca?? che poi la difesa va in difficoltà per colpa del centrocampo, montolivo al 60 esimo è scoppiato e abbiamo iniziato a soffrire di brutto il Torino, non si può giocare con un giocatore che dura solo un tempo per non parlare di bertolacci che non fa ne filtro e ne dà qualità..è come se la difesa avesse il vuoto davanti come fanno a non commettere errori??



Ma ci mancherebbe pure che non fosse meglio di Zapata. Ma guidare la difesa, secondo me, non lo sta facendo. Mi sembra una grande illusione collettiva. Probabilmente intendiamo due cose diverse per "guidare", perché Glik guida una difesa con Moretti e Bovo, che di certo non sono Beckenbauer e Baresi. Quindi la storia della scarsezza dei compagni conta fino a un certo punto.
Se appunto il resto dei difensori non fa il fuorigioco, o si trova completamente spiazzato, vorrà dire che qualcosa non va nella guida, o no? E sicuramente non è colpa di Romagnoli se Abate è una capra, ma allo stesso tempo dire che sta guidando la difesa mi pare proprio un'esagerazione. 
E aggiungo, GIUSTAMENTE non sta guidando la difesa. Perchè un difensore di 20anni non può guidare una difesa. Non ne ha assolutamente l'esperienza, è una cosa proprio inconcepibile.

Non è un caso che la nostra difesa non è mai organizzata.

E questo discorso al di là degli errori individuali del giocatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Oramai il fegato me l'han fatto perdere da tempo, quindi umanamente si soffre meno....


----------



## James Watson (18 Ottobre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> L'errore grave è di Abate e successivamente di Diego. Da lì non può la palla entrare in porta.



quoto, romagnoli mica può marcarne due contemporaneamente. Dove xxxx sono i terzini????
e anche Alex, fosse stato più concentrato sarebbe rimasto in linea con romagnoli, il primo attaccante del toro sarebbe stato in fg


----------



## Kaladin85 (18 Ottobre 2015)

C'è poco da dire: modulo imbarazzante, e si sapeva, con Luiz Adriano prima e Bacca poi completamente abbandonati da soli là davanti; Alex pessimo, Cerci ridicolo ed era prevedibile
Cambi indecenti, chiunque sano di mente avrebbe messo Bacca per Cerci,giocando con le due punte.

4-3-3 fallimentare, è d'obbligo il 4-4-2 con due punte vere davanti.
E dietro spazio a Mexes, è l'unico con il carattere necessario per guidare Romagnoli.


----------



## Cm Punk (18 Ottobre 2015)

Mi distacco un attimo del commentare la partita, dove secondo me non abbiamo giocato proprio male, come al solito ci manca carattere.
Ma la cosa che vorrei far notare è proprio la rassegnazione, una volta non aspettavo altro che la partita del milan, mi arrabbiavo per ogni gol sbagliato o subito, ora non mi importa nulla, ormai ogni anno si è gia rassegnati alla stagione disastrosa che vedremo, nessun obiettivo e nessun risultato da raggiungere o cercare la vittoria ad ogni costo, che tristezza che fa il milan.


----------



## Hammer (18 Ottobre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> L'errore grave è di Abate e successivamente di Diego. Da lì non può la palla entrare in porta.



Assolutamente d'accordo. Romagnoli praticamente ne aveva due: Abate non era sull'uomo, è il principale responsabile della rete. In secundis la colpa è di Diego Lopez


----------



## enne (18 Ottobre 2015)

Premesso che il Torino ha giocato un calcio da schifo, arrendevole e tecnicamente molto scarso
(a parte l'azione del gol)

Lopez 5,5 - ha fatto un errore determinante, ma ha salvato su Maxi Lopez (se lo si mette in discussione, siamo oltre alla frutta)
Abate 5
Antonelli 5
Alex 5
Romagnoli 6 - non miracoloso sul gol (attaccante libero x chi?) e pecca per l'ammonizione (contropiede per errore di chi?)
è il migliore in difesa
Kucka 6,5
Montolivo 6,5 - fin che è stato in piedi, doveva essere sostituito per tempo
Bertolacci 5,5 
Cerci 4 - ha giocato perche' "E' l'unico che salta l'uomo" !!!
Adriano 5
Bonaventura 7
Bacca 6,5

Mihajlovic 4 - due belle sostituzioni inutili, oltre al resto


----------



## Schism75 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Romagnoli non é in grado di chiudere quelle azioni. É andato molle molle su Baselli. Già questa estate con il Sassuolo, una circostanza simile aveva mostrato la stessa mancanza nelle chiusure. Poi il fallo su belotti con ammonizione, ogni volta nell'1vs1 va in difficoltà. Sicuramente migliorerà, ma se non gli mettono vicino uno forte ed esperto,rischia di diventare un Astori o una ranocchia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe pure che non fosse meglio di Zapata. Ma guidare la difesa, secondo me, non lo sta facendo. Mi sembra una grande illusione collettiva. Probabilmente intendiamo due cose diverse per "guidare", perché Glik guida una difesa con Moretti e Bovo, che di certo non sono Beckenbauer e Baresi. Quindi la storia della scarsezza dei compagni conta fino a un certo punto.
> Se appunto il resto dei difensori non fa il fuorigioco, o si trova completamente spiazzato, vorrà dire che qualcosa non va nella guida, o no? E sicuramente non è colpa di Romagnoli se Abate è una capra, ma allo stesso tempo dire che sta guidando la difesa mi pare proprio un'esagerazione.
> E aggiungo, GIUSTAMENTE non sta guidando la difesa. Perchè un difensore di 20anni non può guidare una difesa. Non ne ha assolutamente l'esperienza, è una cosa proprio inconcepibile.
> 
> ...



si trova a guidarla e la sta guidando poi che lo stia facendo bene o male è un altro paio di maniche, per me considerando anche l'età non sta facendo male, è il resto che lascia a desiderare


----------



## mistergao (19 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita, ma non mi sembra certo da buttare via un pari a Torino.



Ecco, io lo vista e ti dò ragione a metà. Un pari a Torino non si butta certo via, però l'impressione è che il Torino ce l'abbia un po' "regalata" praticamente non giocando per un'ora. Dopo che hanno preso il gol si sono svegliati e lì abbiamo visto i sorci verdi. Però, in effetti, ed alla fine di tutto, non è certo un risultato che mi fa arrabbiare.


----------



## Kaladin85 (19 Ottobre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ecco, io lo vista e ti dò ragione a metà. Un pari a Torino non si butta certo via, però l'impressione è che il Torino ce l'abbia un po' "regalata" praticamente non giocando per un'ora. Dopo che hanno preso il gol si sono svegliati e lì abbiamo visto i sorci verdi. Però, in effetti, ed alla fine di tutto, non è certo un risultato che mi fa arrabbiare.



Più che altro siamo noi che abbiamo regalato un uomo schierando cerci, peggiore in campo per distacco.
In 11 contro 11, magari l'avremmo pure vinta.


----------

